# August 30th  - - Culpepper Outdoors - Tune Up Your Hunting Bow



## clemsongrad (Aug 1, 2014)

Final Shoot Before Deer Season - Come on out.

Bring your friends, kids, family.....

All shooters will start at 9am - Shotgun Start.  Sign in by 8:30.  All shooters on assigned target by 8:50.

This will allow all of us to be finished at the same time so we can eat afterwards and fellowship together.


Classes/Cost
Kids(12 & under) - Front stakes - $10
Hunter - Mid stakes - $15** 
LR (Long Range) Hunter - Back stakes- $15**
Open - Back stakes- $15**
**$20 if you want to get in the money pot for each class**

*JUST LIKE HUNTING - - RANGEFINDERS WILL BE ALLOWED*



*For more information contact Casey Crawley at (706) 829-0288. You may also reach us by email at casey@culpepperace.com.

Between Evans and Thomson GA
Directions to shoots at CSRA Beagle Club - Coming from I-20 Exit 175, Hwy 150 approximately 8.5 miles North past the turn to Mistletoe State Park... will be on left. You will pass Dozier rd on your right.
Or
Coming from Pollards corner/Washington rd toward the lake - veer left onto hwy 150/Cobbham Rd. Beagle club will be on your right 6.6 miles from Pollards Corner


----------



## clemsongrad (Aug 4, 2014)

ttt


----------



## jakeeib (Aug 4, 2014)

What is the differance in hunter and long range hunter?


----------



## clemsongrad (Aug 4, 2014)

Shoot from farthest back stakes...  Same stakes as open class..


----------



## Monster02 (Aug 6, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## clemsongrad (Aug 25, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## jakeeib (Aug 25, 2014)

Are being assigned groups or shooting with who we want and just being assigned a starting target?


----------



## clemsongrad (Aug 26, 2014)

Plan would be to shoot with your group if you have one..  just get a stake assigned to you.

If we a reallllllllllly big turn-out and you did not have a full group then we may have to put someone with you as well..


----------



## jakeeib (Aug 26, 2014)

Okay cool.  I'm bringing several first/second timers and they were worried they would end up shooting with people they didn't know.
And more importantly...what's for lunch?


----------



## clemsongrad (Aug 26, 2014)

Still working on it... but I'm thinkin dogs and burgers..


----------



## jakeeib (Aug 26, 2014)

Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Trip Penn (Aug 29, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Trip Penn (Aug 30, 2014)

Great shoot! Our group had a blast.


----------



## Monster02 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lets see some scores


----------

